# rear diff bushing



## ruderedgto (Nov 24, 2011)

what size are the two bolts holding the bracket in the center of the bracket, and how would you get to the top bolt ,no room for rachet... trying to install new diff bushing. thanks


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't know the answer but asking on ls1gto.com would get you one, that site's more active for late model GTOs. Or if you remind me tonight or tomorrow night I can check it out when I get under the car to finish my shifter install. You're just talking about what size wrench to use?


----------



## ruderedgto (Nov 24, 2011)

yes, and how to get to the top bolt there is no room, thank you....


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm in the middle of replacing my diff right now. 7/8" or 22MM sockets will work.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Alright dude I checked and couldn't get anything in there. You have to take the 4 bolts that hold the mount to the body out, then the diff will drop and you'll be able to get said ^^ sockets in there once it gets out of the way of the spare tire well.


----------

